# Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter



## Lude969 (5. Mai 2012)

*Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Hab folgende Frage und leider konnte mir google nicht helfen.

Worin unterscheiden sich 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter?

Wo hat jeder seine stärken und schwächen? Wo sind die Vor/Nachteile?

Auf die Frage bin ich gekommen da heute mein Bitfenix Shinobi angekommen ist und man dort im Deckel 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter verbauen kann.

Hab mich auf die Produktbeschreibung verschiedener Seiten verlassen und vorallem die von Caseking (hab dort bestellt) dort stand nur was von 120mm Lüftern.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - black/white Window

Hab mir jetzt aber schon 5 mal Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zugelegt. (Gebraucht, fast Neu und super Preis, sonst hätte ich warscheinlich die Enermax T.B.Silence geholt aber ein wenig Farbe kann nicht schaden)

Wollte vorne zwei hinten einen und oben zwei einbauen. 

Reicht das oder sollte ich doch lieber 140mm Lüfter für oben besorgen?

Beim Gehäuse war noch ein Bitfenix Spectre BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 120x120x25mm, 800-1000rpm, 87.88m³/h, 18dB(A) (BFF-SCF-12025KK-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dabei. Ist der besser als der Apollish? Hat hier wer Erfahrung?

Edit:

Noch ne Frage wegem Airflow und einbau der Lüfter. Die vorderen zwei saugen an also blasen ins Gehäuse die zwei oben blasen raus der oben hinten bläst auch raus doch der am Boden was macht der? Der Pc steht auf der Boden oder Schreibtisch aber bei egalob rein oder raus viel geht da ja nicht oder? Hätte jetzt gesagt reinblasen aber stimmt das? Zwischen Boden und Gehäusesind es gerade mal 1 oder 2 cm. Auch als Unterstützung der vorderen zwei Lüfter da das Shinobi ja vorne sozusagen "zu" ist und sicherlich Probleme hat genug Frischluft einzusaugen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Um's ehrlich zu sagen: 140mm Lüfter haben eigentlich nur Vorteile  Höherer Luftdurchsatz bei niedrigerer Lautstärke ist für mich ein starkes Argument, zumal die meist nur ein paar Euro teurer sind.

Die Verbauten sind besser, würde ich behaupten, weil deutlich höherer Luftdurchsatz und nur minimal lauter. Ich habe mir auch drei T.B. Apollish zugelegt und habs bereut, weil seitdem meine Temperaturen um ca. 5°C angestiegen sind, ich aber keine Verbesserung hinsichtlich der Lautstärke bemerkt habe...  Würde die daher nicht nochmal kaufen. Aber da du fünf hast und ich nur drei könnte bei dir das Prinzip "Masse statt Klasse" gelten 

Aber: Fünf 120mm Lüfter reichen auch für derbstes Overclocking aus, selbst 5 GHz und mehr sind bei entsprechendem CPU-Kühlsystem möglich. 

Front- und Bodenlüfter saugen immer ein, Deckel- und Hecklüfter blasen aus.


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*



Lude969 schrieb:


> Worin unterscheiden sich 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter?


In der Größe. 



Lude969 schrieb:


> Wo hat jeder seine stärken und schwächen? Wo sind die Vor/Nachteile?


Vorteile 120er:
- günstiger
- bei gleichem Durchsatz mehr Druck (bei Gehäuselüftern egal)
- höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der Lüft bei gleicher Lautstärke
- größere Auswahl
- universeller einsetzbar

Vorteile 140er:
- mehr Durchsatz bei gleicher Lautstärke
- decken mehr Fläche ab (eher bei Kühlern wichtig)

Das Verhältnis von Durchsatz zu Lautstärke ist letztlich das Wichtigste bei Lüftern, entsprechend sind 140er ewas im Vorteil.



Lude969 schrieb:


> Reicht das oder sollte ich doch lieber 140mm Lüfter für oben besorgen?


Es sind übertrieben viele und schnelle Lüfter. Du kannst einige weg lassen.



Lude969 schrieb:


> Ist der besser als der Apollish? Hat hier wer Erfahrung?


Ich hab keine Erfahrungen mit den Bit Fenix, aber Enermax baut die besten mir bekannten LED-Lüfter. Wenn du auf LEDs verzichten kannst, dann gibt es noch etwas bessere.



Lude969 schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt gesagt reinblasen aber stimmt das?


 Jop, würd ich auch machen (oder eben weg lassen).

PS: 
@ Redbull:
1. Vertrau keinen Herstellerangaben.
2. Leisere Lüfter bringen auch nichts, wenn eine andere Komponente die Lautstärke limitiert.
3. oc hängt v.a. vom Chip ab, dann vom Können, Gehäusebelüftung kommt irgendwann ziemlich am Ende.
4. Bitte bleib beim Thema.


----------



## Lude969 (5. Mai 2012)

Alles klar danke 

Jetzt sind es ja sogar sechs Lüfter fünf mal die enermax und einmal den Bitfenix den hab ich auf den Boden geschnallt. Hoff die "Masse statt Klasse is trotzdem einigermaßen leise. Wenn nicht werd ich mir mal Gedanken machen zwei 140mm oben rein und dafür bessere und weniger restliche Lüfter zu verbaun. 

Möchte mit dem i5 3570k auf 4,5GHz wenn möglich. Die Lüfter sollen alle soweit möglich noch an ne Lüftersteuerung damit ich dem Krach einigermaßen Herr werde falls es wirklich so laut werden sollte.

So wie beschrieben hab ich die Lüfter auch verbaut. 

PS: Ich gönns den gelben nur bin traurig darüber das mein FCK den Fahrstuhl nimmt 

Editanke Uter falls ich nen ordentliches OC Ergebniss hab und das auch mit weniger Lüftern packen würde fliegen gleich welche raus.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Ach Uter, gönn mir das doch  

Naja, mit drei oder zwei Lüftern kann man auch gut fahren, aber wenn's kühl ist ist das natürlich immer was schönes, dann heizt sich die Bude auch nicht so auf 

Aber bitte nicht direkt auf 4,5 GHz hoch sondern in Schritten herantasten, immer wieder testen und Temps checken 

Wenn du wirklich fünf oder sechs Lüfter hast würde eine Lüftersteuerung Sinn machen, sonst wirst du beim Surven noch wahnsinnig 

Jetzt wo du sie hast würde ich aber nicht nochmal zwei 140er kaufen, so krass sind die Unterschiede auch nicht. 

@Uter: N Freund von mir hat genau das gleiche System wie ich (außer dass er ne XFX DD HD6950 und das T28 hat) und kommt mit seinen nachgerüsteten Bitfenix' auf ca. 4°C weniger als ich. Dass ich niemandem trauen kann weiß ich  
@TE: Ich möchte ein paar Bilder von der Kirmesbude sehen  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-928.html


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

4K sind weniger als die Ungenauigkeit der Sensoren. Es kann also sein, dass die Komponenten bei euch in Wahrheit genau die gleiche Temperatur haben und nur unterschiedliche Werte ausglesen werden.


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

Nene keine 4,5 sofort das wird schritt für schritt erledigt wie dus sagst 

Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rohbau  der rest kommt im laufe des Monats dann auch paar Bilder  dank euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Ich hatte mir ein beleuchtetes Bild erhofft  

Sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, ist das ein Shinobi? 

Naja, schau mal im Casemod Thread vorbei, wir sind immer auf der Jagd nach Frischfleisch


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

jap nen shinobi  fand ich schon die ganze zeit so geil 

schau gern ma rein aber das mein erster aufbau hab bisher nur fertig Pc oder mir was bauen lassen 

Bin aber auch schon vom Macho auf den K2 gewechselt nur wegen der Optik


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Der K2 sieht genial aus, unser 25.000er Softy hat auch einen, und zwar spektakulär mit drei (!) Lüftern in Szene gesetzt  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952-picture494109-1.html

Vielleicht willst du ja noch n Fenster reinmachen (sofern du eine Version mit Blechsidepanel hast) und den Innenraum mit nem LED-Flexlight in Szene setzen? Die einzige Grenzen sind die Vorstellungskraft und das handwerkliche Können 

Hast du noch Fragen?


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Der K2 sieht genial aus, unser 20.000er Softy hat auch einen, und zwar spektakulär mit drei (!) Lüftern in Szene gesetzt  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952-picture494109-1.html



Von dem hab ich ja den Mist 

Hab den K2 bei Softy gesehen (deinen Link) und fand den so toll, weil ich mit dem von allen anderen vorgeschlagenen Macho nix anfangen konnte  

Softy is auch mitverantwortlich was meinen neuen PC angeht! Hat nochmals drübergeschaut usw. Also kanns nur nen Kracher werden


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Und was ist mit mir?! 

Ich muss den Sack mal einladen, der will bestimmt mitspammen


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

Von dir jetzt auch  haha vor allem hast mir fast meine apollish madig geredet. Zumindest hatte ich kurzzeitig Angst das ich Mist gekauft hab  Aber wies später wird sehn wir ja wenn die Kirmesbude leuchtet 

Könnte ja vorrübergehend mein altes System einbaun  Hab ja morgen frei und Zeit


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile-Unterschied 120mm-140mm Gehäuselüfter*

Leuchten können die toll, nur sie sind halt recht lahm... Aber wie gesagt, in der Summe... 

Hier übrigens mein (aktuelles) System: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/19967-zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii-919.html#post3903276

Ja, sieht sch***e aus, aber bald siedel ich ihn um, und zwar hier rein: Akasa VenomToxic


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

So schlecht siehts doch garnicht aus. Zu mir was sagen von wegen Kirmesbeleuchtung  Deiner würde im Rotlichtbezirk nicht auffallen 

Das Gehäuse hab ich noch garnicht gesehen is jetzt nicht zu verspielt. Mag sowas nicht steh mehr auf schlichte sachen deshalb bei mir auch das Shinobi. Aber sonst ließt sich alles gut. 10 Lüfterpläze sind nicht zu verachten  Wann wirds soweit mit dem Umzug?


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

Frühestens am 29. Mai, mein Geburtstag 

Bei der Gelegenheit werd ich auch entweder eine Corsair Hydro Series H 100 oder einen Thermalright Silver Arrow einbauen, mal schaun. Die Lüfter werden allesamt durch grüne Exemplare ersetzt, vielleicht hat KillerCroc n paar gebrauchte für mich  Dann wird der Innenraum durch einzelne LED Spots in Szene gesetzt, z.B. der CPU-Kühler von unten beleuchtet, des weiteren alle Stromkabel werden gesleevt.


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

Oh da haben wir ja fast am gleichen Tag 21.5 is meiner. Ma schaun was ich bekomm. Meine Freundin nervt mich schon die ganze Zeit was sie mir schenken soll  Bin auch am überlegen ob ich noch was verändern soll z.B. Kabel sleeven oder so aber nen nutzen hats ja eigentlich nicht groß denk des werd ich lassen aber gut siehts schon aus muss ich mir dann ma anschaun wenn du soweit bist.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

Fast am gleichen Tag?  Das ist mehr als eine Woche! 

Naja, ob ich den Sleeve wirklich selber mache oder ob ich solche fertigen Verlängerungen nehme weiß ich noch nicht, ist ja auch nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

ne Woche is ja nix  solang war ich früher als wach ohne einma zu schlafen lol.

Hab mich mit den Preisen nicht beschäftigt aber der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor is halt sehr gering. Vorallem sieht man es ja fast nicht selbst mit nem Fenster. Und dann kommt sicher auch niemand zu besuch und stellt sich ne Stunde davor  Toll finde ichs trotzdem wer das nötige Kleingeld hat gerne ich mach damit lieber was anderes


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

Lass uns mal lieber auf den Pinnwänden weiterspammen, sonst gibts noch Schelte von den Mods


----------



## Lude969 (6. Mai 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns mal lieber auf den Pinnwänden weiterspammen, sonst gibts noch Schelte von den Mods



Alles klar haste recht hau mir was drauf  Nur musst auf ne Antwort bis morgen warten ich bin nur mit der App online un da kannst nicht auffe Pinwand schaun


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

Lude969 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar haste recht hau mir was drauf  Nur musst auf ne Antwort bis morgen warten ich bin nur mit der App online un da kannst nicht auffe Pinwand schaun



Ich doch auch?  Meld dich halt über den Browser an


----------

